# Anyone studied in TU Munich?



## GenericDarthVader (Jun 13, 2017)

Hello guys, 

I am planning to apply for a masters program in Nutrition and Biomedicine at TU Munich for the academic year 2018. I wanted to get in touch with the students from this university who studied Nutrition and Biomedicine. Is there anyone from TU Munich? ray:ray:ray:ray:


----------

